# Halo is cool...?



## Nummi (Jan 20, 2002)

How many of you have played Halo?  I just played it yesterday... it was buckets-o-fun    A work of art.  Too bad M$ had to eat up bungie software.  Those mother f-ers.  Frick M$, and everyone who works there.  And their families.  And anyone who lives within 20 miles of the M$ HQ.

  Does anyone know how Halo is connected to Marathon?  Or did M$ put the Marathon logo in the name just to piss me off?


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 20, 2002)

My friend has an Xbox and Halo. We stayed up literally all night playing that. We had soooooooo much fun! The Multi player levels are awesome too.





Down with Micro$oft.


----------



## Tasuki_Musashi (Sep 12, 2005)

Hopefully you people are still subscribed to this thread.... i'm surprised more people aren't talking about halo. 

i've played through the first game almost 9 times and halo 2 twice. 
i've never played marathon, but i've read considerable amounts about bungies games and the connection between them, and yes they meant to put the logo in the title. something about the computer system in marathon giving you clues about riddles, and how they are all connected to things in halo like the "silent cartographer" and "guilty spark" and "mjolnir" armor.... if anyone's interested i could try and find that article

i'm playing through halo again because it's such a good game... this time on easy without shooting. so far i've made it a third of the way through the "two betrayals"


----------



## HoZ (Sep 19, 2005)

halo has a weird tie-in to marathon... in halo is says the covies were the first alien race humanity made contact with... untrue.... in marathon you are using majolner mark 1 in halo it is mark 5 and in halo2 mark 6..... it is possible that the rest of humanity never knew abotu the contact with the phfor in marathon... im thinking that the phfor were either in bed with the covies and told them about humanity.... or the phfor and the covies are going to fight each other and humanity is going to take out the weakend victors... or the covies took out the phfor and learned about humanity.... kay... my fingures hurt.... im gonna go now...


----------



## Damrod (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't really think Halo is necessarily connected to Marathon story-wise...


----------



## HoZ (Sep 19, 2005)

it is.... the armor is in the same series....


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 19, 2005)

What I find funny is that I played a couple missions in Oni on my new iMac G5, and then played a couple missions in Halo on the same machine. I recognized almost all of the major voice actors, over a dozen sound effects, and even some texture work that seemed to be shared between the two games. 

Although yeah, I am definitely noticing the connections between Halo and Marathon. It could be quite conceivable that the two exist in the same universe, but represent two disconnected stories. Or it could just be Bungie tipping their hat as an inside joke to the fans who have been around long enough to remember Marathon on the Mac (most people I play wonder what the heck Marathon /is/). I don't think we should expect a Phfor cameo in Halo 3 or anything though.


----------



## Damrod (Sep 19, 2005)

Should there be any real connection between the two universes, somebody here should have noted it: http://halosm.bungie.org/story/

The most in depth analysis and interpretation of the Halo story I have seen so far


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 19, 2005)

Some of it is trash though... Like the theory that Earth was at the edge of the Halos' influence and was spared the full brunt (when the influence is 3 galatic radii from galactic center). Anyone who remembers, or has taken trig/geometry knows that 3 radii in this case means that the sphere of influence of the Halos would be 3 times the size of our galaxy (or roughly 150,000 light years from galactic center... so it doesn't matter where Earth is to be massively hammered by the effect.

Although a bunch of it is interesting to read.

Anyways, I personally think it is a huge tip of the hat to fans, more than anything else. If it did take place in the same universe, there would be large plot holes involved (like there aren't already?).


----------



## Damrod (Sep 20, 2005)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> Anyways, I personally think it is a huge tip of the hat to fans, more than anything else. If it did take place in the same universe, there would be large plot holes involved (like there aren't already?).



Absolutely 100% what I think


----------



## HoZ (Sep 20, 2005)

i would not be suprised if the Phfor came back....


----------



## Krevinek (Sep 20, 2005)

Only if it was discovered they were the Forerunners.


----------



## HoZ (Sep 23, 2005)

HEY! thats actually a good idea!


----------



## hypertron (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't forget the other races in marathon.  Some speculate that halo was marathon 3 or 4(infinity is sortav something with the same characters but kinda different story line then 1 and 2) halo was going to be a mac game before microsoft bought bungie. maybe they scrapped the marathon idea because halo wasn't going to be mac only or a mac and pc game( no xbox).  You can see some simmilar things like the armor, the rocket launcher( its the spnkr in marathon too), maybe the reason why bungie took out the flame thrower was because it wasn't going to be marathon any more. Durandal=guilty spark 313? MAkes you wonder. By the way im only 13.  
      By the way im stuck on DEFEND THIS, on the part where you are in the big trash elevator thingy. I know where the door is but how do you open it
( the normmal door open key doesn't open it for me).
Any help given or received would be apprecheated. don't know how to spell that word.
-hypertron


----------



## Damrod (Oct 14, 2005)

http://marathon.bungie.org/spoiler/index.shtml

Try this page. It provides tips on all levels from Marathon, M2: Durandal and M: Infinity


----------



## HoZ (Oct 17, 2005)

bah, i dont play halo anymore anyway.....

GO AA!


----------

